# trek district grey orange (2009/10)



## jonny jeez (25 Sep 2015)

On a 58 frame.

Happy to pay good money for a good condition example that wants to.come live with a fastidious rider who will take good care of her and show her off around the streets of London.

Condition of belt is not important.


----------



## jonny jeez (15 Oct 2015)

Found One. Well chuffed


----------



## Mrs M (15 Oct 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Found One. Well chuffed


Never seen one of those, very smart.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2015)

No No No Don't thank me, its OK.


----------

